# Iowa 2019



## thill

I've decided to cash in my points and plan my first ever trip to Iowa for a week long bow hunt. 

Now that I've made the decision, it's time to research zones, public land and lodging. 

Does anyone have any tips or suggestions to help me point me in the right direction?
I'm in the very beginning of my research process so any info is appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## 7mmsendero

The zones are confusing, print the map off or save it for quick reference. The Iowa residents often have no idea what the nonresident boundaries are. 

The Iowa DNR has a draw stats page. It’s a good reference for which zones are most sought after.


----------



## johnhunter247

Research zone 4,5,6 and that’s it. My favorite is zone 6. There is a reason why lee and Tiffany set up shop there. But south east Iowa is not only the best whitetail hunting in the entire country it’s also what has given Iowa its reputation. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

johnhunter247 said:


> Research zone 4,5,6 and that’s it. My favorite is zone 6. There is a reason why lee and Tiffany set up shop there. But south east Iowa is not only the best whitetail hunting in the entire country it’s also what has given Iowa its reputation. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you! I've spent some time on the IA dnr site and they have a lot of good info about the non-res drawing, harvest info and sightings/hr. 

Any suggestions on which week? I usually take the 1st week of Nov off, but I'm considering the last week of Oct to try to get ahead of vacationers like myself.


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> Thank you! I've spent some time on the IA dnr site and they have a lot of good info about the non-res drawing, harvest info and sightings/hr.
> 
> Any suggestions on which week? I usually take the 1st week of Nov off, but I'm considering the last week of Oct to try to get ahead of vacationers like myself.


My best week has always been the week that runs into Halloween but you really can’t go wrong from 10/25 through the month of November. The weather is the big factor. Stay away from the full moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

Another thing I might add is if your week to go is coming up and the forecast is going to be 60/70 degrees and you have the option(I know most don’t) them change your week. If it’s that warm your probably in for a slow week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

johnhunter247 said:


> Research zone 4,5,6 and that’s it. My favorite is zone 6. There is a reason why lee and Tiffany set up shop there. But south east Iowa is not only the best whitetail hunting in the entire country it’s also what has given Iowa its reputation. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up to 5 points are now needed for zone 6 for archery season based on a friend getting turned down this year with 4 . I'll have 3 points this May. Will attempt to draw with 4 points. 

Be careful when scouting Iowa. When it rains the clay on the road makes it extremely hard to even drive. 

John I know you know these things but some others might not.


----------



## johnhunter247

Groundsize said:


> Up to 5 points are now needed for zone 6 for archery season based on a friend getting turned down this year with 4 . I'll have 3 points this May. Will attempt to draw with 4 points.
> 
> Be careful when scouting Iowa. When it rains the clay on the road makes it extremely hard to even drive.
> 
> John I know you know these things but some others might not.


I’ve never heard of anyone getting turned down with 4 pts. Normally 3pts you have about a 50/50 shot of drawing and 4pts is almost a guarantee. I’ll ask my friend who is an outfitter about that and see what he says. I know every year he has some clients that don’t draw and he moves there deposit to the next year but I’m pretty sure all those guys are sitting on three points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

johnhunter247 said:


> I’ve never heard of anyone getting turned down with 4 pts. Normally 3pts you have about a 50/50 shot of drawing and 4pts is almost a guarantee. I’ll ask my friend who is an outfitter about that and see what he says. I know every year he has some clients that don’t draw and he moves there deposit to the next year but I’m pretty sure all those guys are sitting on three points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent. Please share that information when you get it John. It would very valuable to myself and others.


----------



## johnhunter247

Groundsize said:


> Excellent. Please share that information when you get it John. It would very valuable to myself and others.


I will copy the text between him and I and post it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

johnhunter247 said:


> I’ve never heard of anyone getting turned down with 4 pts. Normally 3pts you have about a 50/50 shot of drawing and 4pts is almost a guarantee. I’ll ask my friend who is an outfitter about that and see what he says. I know every year he has some clients that don’t draw and he moves there deposit to the next year but I’m pretty sure all those guys are sitting on three points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I may have jumped the gun on declaring my trip. I'm sitting on 3 points and didn't think I'd have a problem drawing a tag. I'll still apply for one of the zones you recommended and hope for the best.


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> I may have jumped the gun on declaring my trip. I'm sitting on 3 points and didn't think I'd have a problem drawing a tag. I'll still apply for one of the zones you recommended and hope for the best.


If you apply and don’t draw no harm no fowl. They refund your money minus what a point costs and it’s no different than just buying a point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> I may have jumped the gun on declaring my trip. I'm sitting on 3 points and didn't think I'd have a problem drawing a tag. I'll still apply for one of the zones you recommended and hope for the best.


I think you will be ok with drawing as long as its not zone 5-6. None the less if you don't draw you will still have your points. What's the harm in that!!!!


----------



## johnhunter247

Groundsize said:


> Excellent. Please share that information when you get it John. It would very valuable to myself and others.


He said he has never heard of anyone not drawing with four points. Like I said before he has had guys move there deposits because they didn't draw with three points but never with four. So your probably in luck. Either way good luck and no matter what enjoy the greatest state in our nation for deer hunting. Nothing beats south east Iowa!


----------



## bowtech84

November 3rd-10th is the week I’d (will) choose based on my experience no matter temps, moon phase etc. I’ve spent a lot of time hunting Iowa and year in year out the best rut sits happen between that time frame.


----------



## johnhunter247

bowtech84 said:


> November 3rd-10th is the week I’d (will) choose based on my experience no matter temps, moon phase etc. I’ve spent a lot of time hunting Iowa and year in year out the best rut sits happen between that time frame.


I agree with you that early November is good. But any day, week in November is really good. I’ve hunted southern Iowa a lot also and weather plays a huge factor. I’ve hunted whole seasons when I lived there and hunted every possible condition. I am also very good friends with an outfitter who has many clients every year and I’ve hunted with him too and he will say the same thing. Success rates are down during full moons and 60/70 degrees in October/November. Your chances at shooting a huge deer in Iowa are high anytime you climb into a tree no doubt. But your chances of seeing lots of rutting action and being successful tend to happen more when it’s cold and you can’t see like its daylight at night. For some reason the last several years there has been quite a few 60/70 degree days in early November and lots of east winds. You have to be ready for that too. Idk why but it seems like those east winds are tough to hunt on most properties. My old farm(170 acres) had one great spot (tough to get into) for an east wind and really bad for the rest of the farm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

Here is a good example of south east Iowa when a cold front moves in...









I pulled that photo from my friends face book page...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

johnhunter247 said:


> Here is a good example of south east Iowa when a cold front moves in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled that photo from my friends face book page...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to look into their DIY options. I love hunting public land but Iowa is a once in every 4-5 year hunt. I should explore the option of hunting private. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Your buddy might want to check the DNR site, and see how many points he actually has. That, or something wasnt right with his application. Zones 4-6, had people drawing bow tags in 2018 with 3 points. Not ALL with 3 drew, but (300) in Zone 4, (195) in Zone 5, and (218) in Zone 6 drew tags with 3 points.


----------



## Honey Badger

True....

We all applied with 3 pots last year for zone 5 and got denied.. Nearly 60% of the tags went to guys with 4 or more points and the balance to the folks with 3.. I guess time will tell if that is going to be an ongoing theme. 

Plus Iowa is increasing their tag fees this year. Why not just let a few more tags out, it isn’t like there isn’t enough deer for gods sake. The state is loaded with them. 

Makes it even harder being a non-resident land owner, however gun hunting in the off years isn’t bad either. 

You cant go wrong with zone 5 or 6.. Drury’s, Kisky, Winke, Lee and Tiffany all are there. 

Hope the lottery gets a little easier going forward, every 3 years wont be horrible.. 


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill

Honey Badger said:


> True....
> 
> We all applied with 3 pots last year for zone 5 and got denied.. Nearly 60% of the tags went to guys with 4 or more points and the balance to the folks with 3.. I guess time will tell if that is going to be an ongoing theme.
> 
> Plus Iowa is increasing their tag fees this year. Why not just let a few more tags out, it isn’t like there isn’t enough deer for gods sake. The state is loaded with them.
> 
> Makes it even harder being a non-resident land owner, however gun hunting in the off years isn’t bad either.
> 
> You cant go wrong with zone 5 or 6.. Drury’s, Kisky, Winke, Lee and Tiffany all are there.
> 
> Hope the lottery gets a little easier going forward, every 3 years wont be horrible..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I wonder if applying for zone 6 has better odds ?

I plan on putting boots on the ground over Easter weekend and hope for a lucky draw. If not this year, then next!


----------



## Zkovach1175

thill said:


> I've decided to cash in my points and plan my first ever trip to Iowa for a week long bow hunt.
> 
> Now that I've made the decision, it's time to research zones, public land and lodging.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips or suggestions to help me point me in the right direction?
> I'm in the very beginning of my research process so any info is appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!


There’s a company that makes GPS cards. I believe they are called hunt x maps. It’s individual states and locates public versus private boundaries. That’s all the help I got good luck!


----------



## thill

Zkovach1175 said:


> There’s a company that makes GPS cards. I believe they are called hunt x maps. It’s individual states and locates public versus private boundaries. That’s all the help I got good luck!


Thanks! I've been using onxhunt app, it does a pretty good job. 
After looking at the 2018 drawing results the odds are against me for this year. I'll still scout in April, but it might be for next year.


----------



## thill

I leave one week from tomorrow for a solo scouting trip. My plan is to scout all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday morning then drive home. I've decided on zone 6 and have more pins on onx than I'll have time to scout. Hoping for good weather a productive trip!


----------



## Wallywarrior

You boys better get in while the getting is good. The new rifle standard that is sitting at the capital could very well F us over. If they open us up to full inventory of rifle calibers, it will be all downhill from there. I think one of the reasons we have these big deer is because they are a lot harder to kill w the choices we have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> I leave one week from tomorrow for a solo scouting trip. My plan is to scout all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday morning then drive home. I've decided on zone 6 and have more pins on onx than I'll have time to scout. Hoping for good weather a productive trip!


Your going to be right in the middle of turkey hunting season. Make sure your respectful of the turkey hunters who are out hunting and avoid areas where cars are parked. You might be alright on Friday but lots out on the weekends. Bad time to go but if it’s all the time you got then I would take advantage of it too. Just reminding you it’s hunting season there when your going. Hopefully you find a few sheds. I have found my share of sheds on state land in Iowa. Mostly around Lake Rathbun area. The best time to go was about two to three weeks ago. Be mindful of ticks too. When I had my farm there ticks were always bad spring through fall. I would get them on me just walking my manicured trails. Idk why but they are really bad there. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher 11

John I decided to hold off after you mentioned the blue tongue being bad last year. I will bank another point and plan to go in 2020. I will have 4 points then and should draw.


----------



## thill

johnhunter247 said:


> Your going to be right in the middle of turkey hunting season. Make sure your respectful of the turkey hunters who are out hunting and avoid areas where cars are parked. You might be alright on Friday but lots out on the weekends. Bad time to go but if it’s all the time you got then I would take advantage of it too. Just reminding you it’s hunting season there when your going. Hopefully you find a few sheds. I have found my share of sheds on state land in Iowa. Mostly around Lake Rathbun area. The best time to go was about two to three weeks ago. Be mindful of ticks too. When I had my farm there ticks were always bad spring through fall. I would get them on me just walking my manicured trails. Idk why but they are really bad there. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I'm aware of the turkey season and I always try to be respectful to others. Next weekend is a 3-day weekend at our office and the only chance I'll get this Spring to drive out there and scout. So turkey season or not, I'm going. I hope to return for a second scouting trip this summer or early fall. Thanks for the heads up on the ticks. I'll pack plenty of bug dope. I am hoping to find a sheds or two, that would be great! I've only found 1 in my life and it was a small 3" spike from MI public land. Last year when scouting Ohio during the same holiday weekend, my girlfriend found a nice one just 5 steps from me. 
I took a hard look at Rathbun area but my gosh there are a lot of access points.


----------



## johnhunter247

I have found some sheds because I stepped on them. They tend to blend in rather well. I know you don’t have a lot of time and need to cover some ground so you will probably walk by several without seeing them. Not to mention lots of shed hunters have probably been around. But very very slow and steady is how I have found to be successful shed hunting. I don’t believe you can go wrong anywhere in southern Iowa so I’m betting where ever you decide on will be a decent spot. Your definitely doing it right by taking the time to scout instead of just showing up blind and I wish you luck. Hopefully we can come back to this thread and see a pic of you holding onto some Iowa horns. If you find any sheds or come across any trees rubbed up the size of your thigh post em up. I’m definitely homesick and jealous! Wish I was going with you. In my mind there is no better place on earth than southern Iowa! It’s home to me after my short stint there and I can’t hardly wait to be a resident again. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

johnhunter247 said:


> I have found some sheds because I stepped on them. They tend to blend in rather well. I know you don’t have a lot of time and need to cover some ground so you will probably walk by several without seeing them. Not to mention lots of shed hunters have probably been around. But very very slow and steady is how I have found to be successful shed hunting. I don’t believe you can go wrong anywhere in southern Iowa so I’m betting where ever you decide on will be a decent spot. Your definitely doing it right by taking the time to scout instead of just showing up blind and I wish you luck. Hopefully we can come back to this thread and see a pic of you holding onto some Iowa horns. If you find any sheds or come across any trees rubbed up the size of your thigh post em up. I’m definitely homesick and jealous! Wish I was going with you. In my mind there is no better place on earth than southern Iowa! It’s home to me after my short stint there and I can’t hardly wait to be a resident again. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will report back with any sheds or big rubs I find. Also snakes...I made the mistake of doing a search for poisonous snakes in Iowa and found more than I was hoping to find. I'll be watching each step I make, which will hopefully lead to sheds. 

And btw, I reached out to your friend Tommy. He has been a good resource for planning my trip and I might see if he's available between turkey hunts to grab a beer while I'm there.


----------



## Wallywarrior

thill said:


> I will report back with any sheds or big rubs I find. Also snakes...I made the mistake of doing a search for poisonous snakes in Iowa and found more than I was hoping to find. I'll be watching each step I make, which will hopefully lead to sheds.
> 
> And btw, I reached out to your friend Tommy. He has been a good resource for planning my trip and I might see if he's available between turkey hunts to grab a beer while I'm there.


I’ve lived in Iowa my whole life and haven’t had a single moment that I worried about a snake. I watch out for them while hunting in the west, but no need to worry here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> I will report back with any sheds or big rubs I find. Also snakes...I made the mistake of doing a search for poisonous snakes in Iowa and found more than I was hoping to find. I'll be watching each step I make, which will hopefully lead to sheds.
> 
> And btw, I reached out to your friend Tommy. He has been a good resource for planning my trip and I might see if he's available between turkey hunts to grab a beer while I'm there.


Tommy is a great guy and he won’t steer you wrong. Your coming right in the middle of an extremely busy time for him though. He takes lots of turkey hunters. He just had two back to back episodes on the outdoor channel where the guys from primos turkey hunted with him from last season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

I would have to agree with W.W. You can never be too careful but I’ve never seen a snake in all my time I’ve spent in the outdoors there and I have spent a great deal of time in the outdoors all over southern Iowa and northern Missouri for many years. Anything can happen for sure but I would tend to think it’s unlikely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

Don't forget to get your points guys. Available now


----------



## U of M Fan

I’m definitely interested in how your Iowa experience turns out. I finally started my Future Iowa Hunt the other day when I bought a point. Trying to get a few buddy’s to do the same but I think they’re too cheap. May have to go solo. Planning for 4 years, can’t wait.


----------



## thill

U of M Fan said:


> I’m definitely interested in how your Iowa experience turns out. I finally started my Future Iowa Hunt the other day when I bought a point. Trying to get a few buddy’s to do the same but I think they’re too cheap. May have to go solo. Planning for 4 years, can’t wait.


I was in the same boat 4 years ago. I tried to get my brother or cousin to send in for points with me but they weren't interested shelling out cash. So I realized if I plan on waiting for someone else to apply with me, the trip will never happen. I would much rather be hunting with a buddy, but I'm still very excited about solo trip. My scouting trip was just me, camping in a tent in 10's of 1000's of acres of public land without another camp within miles and waking up to gobbling turkeys every morning. It was very peaceful and nice to have some serious alone time. It was great for my soul!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Me and two buddies are applying shortly for the first gun season in Iowa. We'll be hunting with johnhunter247's friend, Tommy, as our guide. Hoping for Big Bucks!!!


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Me and two buddies are applying shortly for the first gun season in Iowa. We'll be hunting with johnhunter247's friend, Tommy, as our guide. Hoping for Big Bucks!!!


Good luck, you could search far and wide to find an outfitter comparable to Tommy. He is extremely passionate about what he does. He wants you to kill a deer worse than you want to. He loses lots of sleep coming up with a game plan. He has lots of outstanding properties and hunting. Your right in the middle of some of the best hunting southern Iowa has to offer. FYI, sometimes you can draw a gun tag on your first try but pretty much guaranteed on the second. But I would be patiently waiting for that bow tag wether it takes three or four years. Bow season in Iowa can be pretty awesome. Either way good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

johnhunter247 said:


> Good luck, you could search far and wide to find an outfitter comparable to Tommy. He is extremely passionate about what he does. He wants you to kill a deer worse than you want to. He loses lots of sleep coming up with a game plan. He has lots of outstanding properties and hunting. Your right in the middle of some of the best hunting southern Iowa has to offer. FYI, sometimes you can draw a gun tag on your first try but pretty much guaranteed on the second. But I would be patiently waiting for that bow tag wether it takes three or four years. Bow season in Iowa can be pretty awesome. Either way good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Johnhunter247,

Thanks for the well wishes and for the previous reference. We're very much looking forward to it. None of us hunt with our bows much any more. But if we enjoy the hunt I could see us going back for the cold weather muzzle loader hunt in the future. We'll see.

Thanks again!


----------



## kingfisher 11

I am going to wait until next year to see how things go in that area John. I have 2 or 3 points so one more year I will hopefully draw a archery tag so I can hunt with him.


----------



## lreigler

I’m buying my first point this year. Should’ve started long ago!


----------



## WMU05

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Me and two buddies are applying shortly for the first gun season in Iowa. We'll be hunting with johnhunter247's friend, Tommy, as our guide. Hoping for Big Bucks!!!


I'm going to kill one of them in early November before you get there.


----------



## thill

Public land rubs!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

WMU05 said:


> I'm going to kill one of them in early November before you get there.


Gee, thanks PAL! LOL.

Good luck, just leave one for me.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> I wonder if applying for zone 6 has better odds ?
> 
> I plan on putting boots on the ground over Easter weekend and hope for a lucky draw. If not this year, then next!


Lee and Tiff are in zone 6.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> I was in the same boat 4 years ago. I tried to get my brother or cousin to send in for points with me but they weren't interested shelling out cash. So I realized if I plan on waiting for someone else to apply with me, the trip will never happen. I would much rather be hunting with a buddy, but I'm still very excited about solo trip. My scouting trip was just me, camping in a tent in 10's of 1000's of acres of public land without another camp within miles and waking up to gobbling turkeys every morning. It was very peaceful and nice to have some serious alone time. It was great for my soul!


What zone did you do most of your scouting in?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Groundsize said:


> Lee and Tiff are in zone 6.


I wouldn't mind stopping by to say HI to Tiffany.


----------



## thill

Groundsize said:


> What zone did you do most of your scouting in?


All my scouting was in zone 6. One piece backed up to one of Lee's properties.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> All my scouting was in zone 6. One piece backed up to one of Lee's properties.


yes I know of that piece of land.


----------



## thill

Groundsize said:


> yes I know of that piece of land.


I'm actually not very interested in that piece because I feel it might get more pressure than most public spots. Any thoughts? Feel free to PM me if you prefer.


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I wouldn't mind stopping by to say HI to Tiffany.


I know where her mom lives and they keep the crush cam on the same farm. I’ve been on the farm that adjoins it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBluehunter

Tiffany’s mom passed away recently within the last month or so.




johnhunter247 said:


> I know where her mom lives and they keep the crush cam on the same farm. I’ve been on the farm that adjoins it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> I'm actually not very interested in that piece because I feel it might get more pressure than most public spots. Any thoughts? Feel free to PM me if you prefer.


I might have to agree with you! Although I only know about it from a close friend I will be hunting with in Iowa. There is lots of sign in that spot. And if the rut who knows what comes running through. Just not sure if over hunted or not.


----------



## lreigler

If I bought my first point this year what year would you expect to draw a bow tag? 21/22?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

lreigler said:


> If I bought my first point this year what year would you expect to draw a bow tag? 21/22?


I don't think you'll have to wait until 2122, but it might seem like it. LOL.

Seriously though, it depends a lot on the season and the zone you desire. Zone 6 I believe will take you the longest, as well as the hunt closest to the rut. If you wanted both I think it might be as long as 2022 for sure and maybe 2023 though before you drew.


----------



## johnhunter247

lreigler said:


> If I bought my first point this year what year would you expect to draw a bow tag? 21/22?


For bow maybe 3 years but 4 max in zone 4,5,6. Gun you have about a 50/50 chance to draw year one and for sure year two. Muzzleloader you can almost draw every year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

GoBluehunter said:


> Tiffany’s mom passed away recently within the last month or so.


That’s a bummer. I didn’t know she had passed. She seems like a very nice person. Sorry to hear there family is going through that. Losing a parent is tough for anyone. They keep the crush cam right behind the house. I found it on google maps.
Lay out:








Crush bus they leave parked next to the barn(I’ve seen it from the road)








The crush cam:








If you look at the first pic of the layout at the top of pic you can see how close to the house the feeder and crush cam is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

Oh crap! I just found out the state of Iowa requires a hunters safety certificate to apply for a deer license. I took my hunters safety course 31 years ago and haven't seen the certificate in probably 25 years. I called the MI dnr and they are getting me a new one, but it could take 7-10 business days, which could cause a serious problem. If it took 10 business days I would get the certificate on May 31st and the deadline to apply is June 2nd. This is cutting it too close for my comfort! 3 years of planning could be derailed by a tiny oversight on my part. Not cool!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

thill said:


> Oh crap! I just found out the state of Iowa requires a hunters safety certificate to apply for a deer license. I took my hunters safety course 31 years ago and haven't seen the certificate in probably 25 years. I called the MI dnr and they are getting me a new one, but it could take 7-10 business days, which could cause a serious problem. If it took 10 business days I would get the certificate on May 31st and the deadline to apply is June 2nd. This is cutting it too close for my comfort! 3 years of planning could be derailed by a tiny oversight on my part. Not cool!


Call the IADNR. They are very good to work with. I had the same issue, when I first hunted here(before falling in love with it and buying a house here the next year). I told them I took it a long time ago, and didnt have a copy yet. Informed them that MI hunters safety cards didnt have a number(mine didnt anyways back then, not sure if they do now). They let me do the application on the phone, and I emailed them a copy of the HS card when I got it.


----------



## thill

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> Call the IADNR. They are very good to work with. I had the same issue, when I first hunted here(before falling in love with it and buying a house here the next year). I told them I took it a long time ago, and didnt have a copy yet. Informed them that MI hunters safety cards didnt have a number(mine didnt anyways back then, not sure if they do now). They let me do the application on the phone, and I emailed them a copy of the HS card when I got it.


Thank you! This is great news!


----------



## lreigler

Have you decided on the week you’re going?


----------



## thill

lreigler said:


> Have you decided on the week you’re going?


Probably the first or second week of November. But I will also try to make a weekend trip or two. Its "only" a 6 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> Probably the first or second week of November. But I will also try to make a weekend trip or two. Its "only" a 6 1/2 hour drive.


Isn't it awesome how close it is away? And a totally different genetic of deer also.


----------



## thill

Groundsize said:


> Isn't it awesome how close it is away? And a totally different genetic of deer also.


I was pleasantly surprised. I was expecting 8 +. This will open up the opportunity of long weekend hunts. Love it!


----------



## Groundsize

Might put in for a tag next year. I'll be looking for some intel on State land as well as season long leases.


----------



## BaldwinHunter

Ive got two points plus buying once this year. Maybe next year I will hunt.... No leases for me. Don't have enough extra dough so I will go public land route.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I just submitted my app last night. $660 total for a NR to hunt deer in Iowa, and that does not include the cost of all of my points!!!  It's gotta be one of the most expensive whitetail tags in the country.

I'm not sure if I'll be doing this again. I guess we'll have to see how lucky I get. LOL.


----------



## thill

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I just submitted my app last night. $660 total for a NR to hunt deer in Iowa, and that does not include the cost of all of my points!!!  It's gotta be one of the most expensive whitetail tags in the country.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be doing this again. I guess we'll have to see how lucky I get. LOL.


I just applied a few minutes ago! Good luck to you! If you don't mind me asking, what season and zone did you apply for?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

thill said:


> I just applied a few minutes ago! Good luck to you! If you don't mind me asking, what season and zone did you apply for?


Zone 6, gun season 1.


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I just submitted my app last night. $660 total for a NR to hunt deer in Iowa, and that does not include the cost of all of my points!!!  It's gotta be one of the most expensive whitetail tags in the country.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be doing this again. I guess we'll have to see how lucky I get. LOL.


That I agree with. Great hunting but the tag price is ridiculous. No need to stick it to a sportsman. It’s price gouging for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WMU05

My Zone 6 Bow app went in yesterday as well. I don't have to kill one to be successful, but for the price, I sure hope to experience some mature buck rut action!


----------



## thill

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Zone 6, gun season 1.


Good luck! I also applied for zone 6 but for bow. Any idea when the drawing results are posted?


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

thill said:


> Thank you! This is great news!


That was 2014, so hopefully its the same, nice office staff thats still there. Either way, let us know how it goes.


----------



## WMU05

thill said:


> Good luck! I also applied for zone 6 but for bow. Any idea when the drawing results are posted?


Mid-July

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> That was 2014, so hopefully its the same, nice office staff thats still there. Either way, let us know how it goes.


I knew it was a long shot, but I gave my mom a call to see if she knew where my certificate was. I couldn't believe it but my mom called me back in 20 minutes and had my hunters certificate in hand! Gotta love moms! They don't throw anything away...at least mine doesn't. I had my assistant scan the card and I submitted the info to Iowa's dnr site and within an hour I was good to apply.


----------



## bowtech84

johnhunter247 said:


> That I agree with. Great hunting but the tag price is ridiculous. No need to stick it to a sportsman. It’s price gouging for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Supply and demand - still a waiting list of ppl wanting to pay the entry fee. I don’t think it’s too out of line compared to other sought after tags.


----------



## Pumpintheline

I'm from North Central Iowa. Always, Always 2-3 day before Veterans days to 2-3 days after veterans day. Always Peak Rut. IMHO


----------



## Groundsize

So if sitting on 3 points now after this years point purchase is it best to apply to draw a bow tag next year or put in for a 4th point and then apply to draw. Knowing you get a point if you apply to draw and do not get a tag.


----------



## Groundsize

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Zone 6, gun season 1.


State land or private. Can you explain how you found your hunting location.


----------



## snortwheeze

Look into hunting public on YouTube, those guys hunt Iowa and do well. Public land. Lot's of good info they share


----------



## thill

Now that the reality of the drawing results have set in, I feel the need to do another scouting trip. I have a 4 day weekend over the 4th of July with no set plans so I'm considering making a trip. I hesitate because I don't know how productive any scouting could be in 88 degree weather and deer on summer patterns. I also just booked an airbnb for the 1st 9 days of Nov so I will have a couple of days to designate for scouting at the front end my trip. 

I'll also try to squeeze in a trip or two in October depending on my work schedule. 

All this considered, I'm leaning towards spending the weekend of the 4th in MI and do more scouting in IA in the fall or maybe Labor day weekend. 

Thoughts?


----------



## steelyspeed

thill said:


> Now that the reality of the drawing results have set in, I feel the need to do another scouting trip. I have a 4 day weekend over the 4th of July with no set plans so I'm considering making a trip. I hesitate because I don't know how productive any scouting could be in 88 degree weather and deer on summer patterns. I also just booked an airbnb for the 1st 9 days of Nov so I will have a couple of days to designate for scouting at the front end my trip.
> 
> I'll also try to squeeze in a trip or two in October depending on my work schedule.
> 
> All this considered, I'm leaning towards spending the weekend of the 4th in MI and do more scouting in IA in the fall or maybe Labor day weekend.
> 
> Thoughts?


I agree with you. Hunt active sign in November with as many days as you can! Good luck, I look forward to following your story!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

thill said:


> Now that the reality of the drawing results have set in, I feel the need to do another scouting trip. I have a 4 day weekend over the 4th of July with no set plans so I'm considering making a trip. I hesitate because I don't know how productive any scouting could be in 88 degree weather and deer on summer patterns. I also just booked an airbnb for the 1st 9 days of Nov so I will have a couple of days to designate for scouting at the front end my trip.
> 
> I'll also try to squeeze in a trip or two in October depending on my work schedule.
> 
> All this considered, I'm leaning towards spending the weekend of the 4th in MI and do more scouting in IA in the fall or maybe Labor day weekend.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would think that scouting later would be more beneficial.


----------



## steelyspeed

WMU05 said:


> Well ****! I just got an email from the Iowa DNR saying I was unsuccessful in the draw. I had 3 points for Archery Zone 6. Looks like I'm going in 2020.
> 
> Now I've got to figure out what to do with a week's vacation this fall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The Driftless area is calling you...  I am going to find a way to go back again this year!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

thill said:


> Now that the reality of the drawing results have set in, I feel the need to do another scouting trip. I have a 4 day weekend over the 4th of July with no set plans so I'm considering making a trip. I hesitate because I don't know how productive any scouting could be in 88 degree weather and deer on summer patterns. I also just booked an airbnb for the 1st 9 days of Nov so I will have a couple of days to designate for scouting at the front end my trip.
> 
> I'll also try to squeeze in a trip or two in October depending on my work schedule.
> 
> All this considered, I'm leaning towards spending the weekend of the 4th in MI and do more scouting in IA in the fall or maybe Labor day weekend.
> 
> Thoughts?


Wait until later. The record rainfalls throughout Iowa this year, coupled with summer temps hitting us quick(we hit 90 in May a few times), things are THICK and green. Ticks and mosquitos are worse than ever this year. 

Id try to pull something out late September/early October if I were you. It will still be green, but not as bad, and deer should be pretty well moved into their fall ranges.


----------



## WMU05

steelyspeed said:


> The Driftless area is calling you...  I am going to find a way to go back again this year!


That's the backup plan as of now. I scouted a SGA and marked some stand sites on my GPS back in April when I was up fishing. So I've got a starting point.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rockafed

I will be in zone 6 for the opener of gun deer season. Fingers crossed


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

rockafed said:


> I will be in zone 6 for the opener of gun deer season. Fingers crossed


Same here. Good luck!


----------



## rockafed

Thanks GrizzlyHunter. Good luck to u as well


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Thanx Rock!


----------



## lreigler

T minus four months for us. I have a feeling a few of us on here will be out of state about the same time. May be cool to do a big live thread.


----------



## bk7799

Heading to zone 3 this fall myself - bow hunting. Good luck to everyone making the trek!


----------



## Groundsize

bk7799 said:


> Heading to zone 3 this fall myself - bow hunting. Good luck to everyone making the trek!


What drew you to want to hunt zone 3? I am holding out for zone 6.


----------



## thill

bk7799 said:


> Heading to zone 3 this fall myself - bow hunting. Good luck to everyone making the trek!


Good luck!  When do you plan to hunt? I booked a place for the first 9 days of Nov but now I'm wondering if I should bump my trip back a week.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> Good luck! When do you plan to hunt? I booked a place for the first 9 days of Nov but now I'm wondering if I should bump my trip back a week.


Why? What are your thoughts on the date? Iowas temps are just a little warmer then ours. Go back and watch Lee and Tiffs shows on youtube for a few years time and listen closely to when Lee says most of the big bucks are moving. He hunts zone 6.


----------



## thill

Groundsize said:


> Why? What are your thoughts on the date? Iowas temps are just a little warmer then ours. Go back and watch Lee and Tiffs shows on youtube for a few years time and listen closely to when Lee says most of the big bucks are moving. He hunts zone 6.


To avoid increased hunting pressure. Lee doesn't have to deal with hunting pressure on his properties. I'll be hunting all public land and after watching the podcast below, on peak rut on public land Iowa, I am considering changing dates.

I hesitate because 1) there will be a full moon on Nov 12th that I'd like to avoid and 2) moving my dates back one week will mean I might have to miss Michigan's gun opener if I don't have an Iowa buck down by then. I don't care much about missing the gun opener, but I don't want to miss deer camp with my dad, brothers, cousins and uncles. It's a special time.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> To avoid increased hunting pressure. Lee doesn't have to deal with hunting pressure on his properties. I'll be hunting all public land and after watching the podcast below, on peak rut on public land Iowa, I am considering changing dates.
> 
> I hesitate because 1) there will be a full moon on Nov 12th that I'd like to avoid and 2) moving my dates back one week will mean I might have to miss Michigan's gun opener if I don't have an Iowa buck down by then. I don't care much about missing the gun opener, but I don't want to miss deer camp with my dad, brothers, cousins and uncles. It's a special time.


Agree.... I would avoid the moon as well. The public pressure deff would make me think also. Good job on thinking well a head.


----------



## bk7799

Groundsize said:


> What drew you to want to hunt zone 3? I am holding out for zone 6.


Zone 3 since my buddy I hunt with lives close to the boundary. This will be my 2nd trip, I also had a tag in 2017.


----------



## bk7799

thill said:


> Good luck! When do you plan to hunt? I booked a place for the first 9 days of Nov but now I'm wondering if I should bump my trip back a week.


In 2017 I hunted the 2nd week of November and was told by the locals that there were more deer seen moving the week before. This year I plan to go the 1st week of November just to change it up a little. Hard to plan so far in advance but anytime around Halloween +/- should be good. A lot depends on when crops are harvested also, 2017 was a late harvest where I was hunting. In general, even poor hunting conditions in Iowa are better than my good days on stand in Michigan (per my limited experience)...


----------



## Big Ben

bk7799 said:


> Zone 3 since my buddy I hunt with lives close to the boundary. This will be my 2nd trip, I also had a tag in 2017.


Did you score on a buck in 2017 in zone 3? Did you hunt private or public?


----------



## bk7799

Big Ben said:


> Did you score on a buck in 2017 in zone 3? Did you hunt private or public?


Yes, I was able to harvest a great 10pt on day 6 of my 7 day trip. This was on private ground, DIY - no guide.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

Plan for a late harvest this year. Most crops went in the ground late, due to the wet spring that we had. Zone 3, you wont find many crops at all due to the flooding. 

I always like Late November out here. There are generally more big bucks on their feet during daylight, the last week of November, and temperatures are "generally" better(cooler)


----------



## obeRON

The golden tickets arrived today in the mail!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

obeRON said:


> The golden tickets arrived today in the mail!!


Sa-Weet!!! I can't wait to see mine.


----------



## Robert Van Munster

obeRON said:


> The golden tickets arrived today in the mail!!


 Mine too!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Yes sir...mine arrived in the mail also.

Woo-Hoo!!! It’s official.


----------



## thill

Got mine today as well! 

I made the desicion to spend labor day weekend in Iowa scouting, glassing fields, putting out a few trailcams and possibly shining if it's legal. 
Can't wait!!


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> Got mine today as well!
> 
> I made the desicion to spend labor day weekend in Iowa scouting, glassing fields, putting out a few trailcams and possibly shining if it's legal.
> Can't wait!!


As far as I know shining in Iowa is illegal any time of the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

johnhunter247 said:


> As far as I know shining in Iowa is illegal any time of the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called the Iowa DNR. Shining is legal as long as there are no firearms in the vehicle.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

thill said:


> I called the Iowa DNR. Shining is legal as long as there are no firearms in the vehicle.


I wouldn't recommend doing it, unless you know everyone who's property you are shining on. It may be legal, but it is HIGHLY frowned upon, and there is a VERY good chance you will get ran down and cornered, or have the cops called on you several times. 

Not saying any of those are right, but it's a whole different ballgame out here, compared to MI, especially with the amount of poaching that happens out here(not saying it is more than other places, people are just on edge more here, especially if you have out of state plates. I dont even do it with IA plates. )


----------



## thill

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I wouldn't recommend doing it, unless you know everyone who's property you are shining on. It may be legal, but it is HIGHLY frowned upon, and there is a VERY good chance you will get ran down and cornered, or have the cops called on you several times.
> 
> Not saying any of those are right, but it's a whole different ballgame out here, compared to MI, especially with the amount of poaching that happens out here(not saying it is more than other places, people are just on edge more here, especially if you have out of state plates. I dont even do it with IA plates. )


I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> I called the Iowa DNR. Shining is legal as long as there are no firearms in the vehicle.


I would double check that. I specifically asked a dnr officer that very question when I was at the station checking my bobcat I harvested and he told me that shining is illegal any time of the year for any reason in the state of Iowa. I hate to see you get in trouble over some mis information. I would try to find it in the hunting digest. If the girl who gets paid to answer phones told you it was legal I would take that with a grain of salt. All I’m saying is double check. If you get caught you want to be on the right side of the law. In Iowa they take there wildlife very seriously. They have something extremely special and they go out of there way to protect it. Just be careful and double checking doesn’t hurt.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

johnhunter247 said:


> I would double check that. I specifically asked a dnr officer that very question when I was at the station checking my bobcat I harvested and he told me that shining is illegal any time of the year for any reason in the state of Iowa. I hate to see you get in trouble over some mis information. I would try to find it in the hunting digest. If the girl who gets paid to answer phones told you it was legal I would take that with a grain of salt. All I’m saying is double check. If you get caught you want to be on the right side of the law. In Iowa they take there wildlife very seriously. They have something extremely special and they go out of there way to protect it. Just be careful and double checking doesn’t hurt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I just looked at this years regs. Its a bit vague. 

I would say to call the CO in the county you will be in. Their numbers are listed in the regs.


----------



## snortwheeze

bk7799 said:


> Yes, I was able to harvest a great 10pt on day 6 of my 7 day trip. This was on private ground, DIY - no guide.


Who needs a guide on private land in Iowa 



thill said:


> Got mine today as well!
> 
> I made the desicion to spend labor day weekend in Iowa scouting, glassing fields, putting out a few trailcams and possibly shining if it's legal.
> Can't wait!!


Thill, can't wait to see your hands wrapped around a giant !! Good luck


----------



## thill

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I just looked at this years regs. Its a bit vague.
> 
> I would say to call the CO in the county you will be in. Their numbers are listed in the regs.


After a week or two of playing phone tag with the local IA DNR officer, I finally connected with him and had a good conversation about my trip and got a few questions answered.

As far as the shining goes, he said there is nothing in the wildlife laws that prohibit shining. It is legal. He did echo much of what you said about people being protective about their deer heard and if I decide to shine, I should expect people to call him or the local sheriff and they will respond accordingly. He said head hunters are out this time of year and they treat that threat very seriously. 

Thanks again for the heads up!


----------



## snortwheeze

thill said:


> After a week or two of playing phone tag with the local IA DNR officer, I finally connected with him and had a good conversation about my trip and got a few questions answered.
> 
> As far as the shining goes, he said there is nothing in the wildlife laws that prohibit shining. It is legal. He did echo much of what you said about people being protective about their deer heard and if I decide to shine, I should expect people to call him or the local sheriff and they will respond accordingly. He said head hunters are out this time of year and they treat that threat very seriously.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up!


Which they should , good to hear. And good luck !


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

thill said:


> After a week or two of playing phone tag with the local IA DNR officer, I finally connected with him and had a good conversation about my trip and got a few questions answered.
> 
> As far as the shining goes, he said there is nothing in the wildlife laws that prohibit shining. It is legal. He did echo much of what you said about people being protective about their deer heard and if I decide to shine, I should expect people to call him or the local sheriff and they will respond accordingly. He said head hunters are out this time of year and they treat that threat very seriously.
> 
> Thanks again for the heads up!


Glad you got ahold of him. I know landowners that will run down slow moving vehicles on roads bordering their properties, in the evening time, especially during season. Its amazing how much poaching happens out here, even after living here 3 years, it still surprises me. 

Even if not doing anything wrong, I dont want to see you get cornered by some angry, drunk farmer(happened to 4 of us recently. . .waited 40 minutes for sheriff to get there, and eventually arrest him)

God luck, looking forward to seeing how you do.


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> I called the Iowa DNR. Shining is legal as long as there are no firearms in the vehicle.


Wow now that would be fun.


----------



## johnhunter247

Check this out guys. I don’t want to be the bearer of bad news. But I had friends tell me last year that they were finding bucks dead by water and no bullet holes. They were hoping for the best but it looks like there worst nightmare for the deer herd is coming true. It might be tough hunting. But good luck guys.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Now you tell us.


----------



## thill

I appreciate the opinions! I've decided to reschedule my days off to the Nov dates. I think the hunting will be better in mid-Nov vs mid-Oct and this will also help extend my bow season this year. I will still hunt around West MI this coming weekend and now I'll be bow hunting IA during MI's gun season (if I still have an IA tag).
Also changing my dates will help me get some things taken care of on the home front. I have a few projects I wanted to take care of before my week off in Nov, this will give me some more time. 

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## snortwheeze

thill said:


> I appreciate the opinions! I've decided to reschedule my days off to the Nov dates. I think the hunting will be better in mid-Nov vs mid-Oct and this will also help extend my bow season this year. I will still hunt around West MI this coming weekend and now I'll be bow hunting IA during MI's gun season (if I still have an IA tag).
> Also changing my dates will help me get some things taken care of on the home front. I have a few projects I wanted to take care of before my week off in Nov, this will give me some more time.
> 
> Thanks again for the input!


Can't wait to see hero shots with a giant Iowa brute thill !! Good luck


----------



## thill

snortwheeze said:


> Can't wait to see hero shots with a giant Iowa brute thill !! Good luck


I hope I don't let you down! If I end the season with an unfilled tag, it will not be from a lack of effort, I will promise you that!


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> I appreciate the opinions! I've decided to reschedule my days off to the Nov dates. I think the hunting will be better in mid-Nov vs mid-Oct and this will also help extend my bow season this year. I will still hunt around West MI this coming weekend and now I'll be bow hunting IA during MI's gun season (if I still have an IA tag).
> Also changing my dates will help me get some things taken care of on the home front. I have a few projects I wanted to take care of before my week off in Nov, this will give me some more time.
> 
> Thanks again for the input!


I think you made a wise choice. I sure hope to see a pic of you holding onto a beautiful set of horns. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wandering arrows

thill said:


> I appreciate the opinions! I've decided to reschedule my days off to the Nov dates. I think the hunting will be better in mid-Nov vs mid-Oct and this will also help extend my bow season this year. I will still hunt around West MI this coming weekend and now I'll be bow hunting IA during MI's gun season (if I still have an IA tag).
> Also changing my dates will help me get some things taken care of on the home front. I have a few projects I wanted to take care of before my week off in Nov, this will give me some more time.
> 
> Thanks again for the input!


Thanksgiving is my favorite time there , I think you made a wise choice


----------



## Groundsize

thill said:


> Should I stay or should I go now...(now that song is in my head)
> 
> I'm looking for opinions on a trip I had scheduled for next week. I took next Thursday and Friday off from work for my first IA hunts. I was super pumped for the long weekend until I glanced at the weather forecast. Next Wednesday is supposed to be a high of 52 degrees in SE IA but the temps are going to increase for the days I plan to hunt/scout to 64 on Thursday, 67 on Friday and 69 on Saturday. I have the option of cancelling my time off and reschedule my days off to Nov 21 & 22. I really want to get out there soon, but I think the wise decision would be to spend more time hunting in Nov vs Oct.
> I will be there Nov 1-10 as it is and over thanksgiving weekend if necessary. Next week's Oct trip was meant to be just an appetizer prior to my primary week long trip.
> 
> Any opinions? Would you prefer to hunt Oct 17-19 or Nov 21-23?
> 
> Appreciate the insight!


Have you checked the moon guide? Gonna have to battle the moon this whole year.


----------



## Groundsize

Getting pumped up! Who is getting ready to go and what are your dates for Iowa?


----------



## Robert Van Munster

Can't wait! October 31 - November 11
They always say..."weather can make or break a hunt". It looks cold and snowy the first few days, so the bucks should be up on their feet and moving.


----------



## obeRON

11/1 - 11/10


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

I will agree with John on you making a wise choice to wait. Thanksgiving week, is when I statistically see many more mature bucks on their feet, and the majority of the young dumb ones have slowed down. 

Some follow the moon thing closely, I dont. Of course, I generally sit all day during the month of November. During that magical month, nothing slows these deer down. I would say I see a slight increase in mid day movement on full moons, but never enough for me to plan, based around moon phases.


----------



## johnhunter247

outdoor_m_i_k_e said:


> I will agree with John on you making a wise choice to wait. Thanksgiving week, is when I statistically see many more mature bucks on their feet, and the majority of the young dumb ones have slowed down.
> 
> Some follow the moon thing closely, I dont. Of course, I generally sit all day during the month of November. During that magical month, nothing slows these deer down. I would say I see a slight increase in mid day movement on full moons, but never enough for me to plan, based around moon phases.


To add to what mike said. This is good advise.... take it or leave it... SIT ALL DAY! Do not walk around leaving scent everywhere and push the deer out and shoot yourself in the foot. You guys waited 4 years for this tag and have a week or so to get it done. Spend the time wisely in a stand sun up to sun down and show some successful pics on here! Good luck everyone! I’m so jealous of all you guys hunting in my favorite place on this earth! Get r done! I don’t want to hear any bulls#%t excuses!!! Just come back with Iowa giants! Most of all have fun!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

Nov 1-10, 21-24 & 28- dec1st. 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## thill

Question for you seasoned IA hunters. What are realistic expectations for public land?
1) what caliber of buck should I set my sights on?

2) how much hunting pressure should I expect? 

I have a few trail cams that have been soaking since labor day weekend so I should get some good Intel from them. 

I talked to a DNR officer during my last scouting trip. He said..."I haven't seen any megabucks come off of public land, but plenty in the 150's, 160's and even 170's"!!!

I couldn't maintain a poker face and was grinning ear to ear. 

Curious what others hold out for.


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> Question for you seasoned IA hunters. What are realistic expectations for public land?
> 1) what caliber of buck should I set my sights on?
> 
> 2) how much hunting pressure should I expect?
> 
> I have a few trail cams that have been soaking since labor day weekend so I should get some good Intel from them.
> 
> I talked to a DNR officer during my last scouting trip. He said..."I haven't seen any megabucks come off of public land, but plenty in the 150's, 160's and even 170's"!!!
> 
> I couldn't maintain a poker face and was grinning ear to ear.
> 
> Curious what others hold out for.


I’ve never hunted the public land in Iowa but had plenty next to my farm and have seen some outstanding bachelor groups on the public and many very good deer while driving bye. You shouldn’t find any shortage of good sign as I’ve shed hunted the public and found that good sign was abundant. If I was in your shoes and hunting I wouldn’t just settle for a deer to punch a tag but I would shoot the first deer that gets you really excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallywarrior

I am an Iowa guy. Hunting public I would hold out for a mature buck for sure. You can buy beef for cheaper than processing a deer so why shoot something that doesn’t freak you out a bit. I would say a 140” mature buck would be my shooting point for public land. It really depends on the public land you pick as well. Even in Iowa, location is everything. 

You may have no pressure or may have a ton. I’ve seen this go both ways. I know of a couple good public land spots that don’t see a hunter until gun season, but also know of some that have hunters in every other tree. I would say waiting everyone out will be your key to success. Most guys will leave at 9am, don’t let them walking past deter you. Those deer will push through after they are out of the area. I’ve seen many times that deer come by within minutes of people in the woods. 

Hopefully the weather works in your favor and you are successful. My favorite day is October 31st. Seems to be the height of the movement for me most years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lreigler

I’m with you. Just told myself seven more work days on my drive in this morning. Very hard to concentrate. I’ll be out west of you in Nebraska on public ground as well. 
I’ve always had a standard of “whatever doesn’t make me think twice.” I’ll know a shooter when I see it.


----------



## johnhunter247

lreigler said:


> I’m with you. Just told myself seven more work days on my drive in this morning. Very hard to concentrate. I’ll be out west of you in Nebraska on public ground as well.
> I’ve always had a standard of “whatever doesn’t make me think twice.” I’ll know a shooter when I see it.


Your 100% right. If you have to think about it then the deer is most likely not trophy class to your standards and will most likely have lots of ground shrinkage when you walk up. Last thing you want to do is burn the coveted Iowa bow tag on a type of deer you can pretty easily shoot back home. First look and you should know if he is a shooter or not. If your second guessing let him go. It’s okay to go home with a tag in your pocket. I would rather hunt for a solid buck to the last minute of daylight on the last day and go home with a tag then punch out on a young/small deer. The buck you have been dreaming about all summer since you found out you drew the tag could show at any moment wether it’s the first last or day in between and you can’t kill him if you tag out early. Patience and seat time is key. Any time your in south east Iowa at any moment the buck of a lifetime can appear. Don’t ever get in the mindset that it’s not going to happen and be ready. Usually it’s a matter of seconds for a shot opportunity when he appears. Believe me when I say they appear like a ghost out of thin air. I have had several I didn’t see or hear until they were right on top of me. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e

thill said:


> Question for you seasoned IA hunters. What are realistic expectations for public land?
> 1) what caliber of buck should I set my sights on?
> Thats personal. It depends what you are coming here looking for. Some havent ever seen a 150" deer, and others have shot deer that size. Its really one of things that you need to see the deer, and see what your reaction is. If the buck makes your heart go wild, then it may be the one.
> 
> Besides that generic answer, I would say public land shouldn't be out of the question to see multiple deer over 130-140. Private land the same, but certain private locations may up that number.
> 
> 2) how much hunting pressure should I expect?
> 
> Depends on where you are hunting(I would have to look back at previous posts). Some areas get hammered(not compared to MI), others are empty. Most are not hard to get away from people, by putting boot leather to the ground, and going in more than 100 yards.
> 
> I have a few trail cams that have been soaking since labor day weekend so I should get some good Intel from them.
> 
> Cams are fun, and a good way to inventory the population where you will be, but I quit paying attention to them around mid September. Once the fall ranges kick in, things change. During the rut, I never even check cameras until after season. No 2 farms are the same, and you may see different deer every day, for weeks.
> 
> I talked to a DNR officer during my last scouting trip. He said..."I haven't seen any megabucks come off of public land, but plenty in the 150's, 160's and even 170's"!!!
> 
> I couldn't maintain a poker face and was grinning ear to ear.
> 
> Curious what others hold out for.


----------



## U of M Fan

I can’t wait to be able to hunt there. I know it will be worth the wait!!! Good luck to you guys who drew tags.


----------



## thill

I am borderline worthless at work today! Only 4 more days of work before I hit the road!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

U of M Fan said:


> I can’t wait to be able to hunt there. I know it will be worth the wait!!! Good luck to you guys who drew tags.


U of M,

How long before you go?


----------



## U of M Fan

GrizzlyHunter said:


> U of M,
> 
> How long before you go?


This is the first year I bought a point. My buddy was supposed to with me but he “forgot”. But I don’t care I’ll go solo if I have to.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

U of M Fan said:


> This is the first year I bought a point. My buddy was supposed to with me but he “forgot”. But I don’t care I’ll go solo if I have to.


Ok, just wondering. Me and two friends are going this December for out 1st time. It should be fun.


----------



## Skibum

Headed there with my son next year. Have 5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

U of M Fan said:


> This is the first year I bought a point. My buddy was supposed to with me but he “forgot”. But I don’t care I’ll go solo if I have to.





Skibum said:


> Headed there with my son next year. Have 5 points
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I’ll share my pics if you share yours. LOL.


----------



## percheye hunter

thill said:


> I am borderline worthless at work today! Only 4 more days of work before I hit the road!


Good luck! I’m an hour past Chicago (Morris) calling it a night on the road. I drew zone 5, weather is looking good, other then driving through snow storm the rest of the way tomorrow. Excited to be in stand for tomorrow’s evening hunt!


----------



## thill

percheye hunter said:


> Good luck! I’m an hour past Chicago (Morris) calling it a night on the road. I drew zone 5, weather is looking good, other then driving through snow storm the rest of the way tomorrow. Excited to be in stand for tomorrow’s evening hunt!


Best of luck! Today is my last day in the office and I'm heading out around 3am tomorrow morning. I plan on checking cams and scouting for the first two days and will be in a tree Sunday evening for my first hunt. 

Please keep us posted on your hunts.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

percheye hunter said:


> Good luck! I’m an hour past Chicago (Morris) calling it a night on the road. I drew zone 5, weather is looking good, other then driving through snow storm the rest of the way tomorrow. Excited to be in stand for tomorrow’s evening hunt!


Good luck.

With this big storm front passing through and the dropping temps I would imagine the deer will be out in droves to fill their bellies after it passes. Looks like your timing is great!


----------



## lreigler

Good luck thill. We will wave as we pass you on 80 sat morning! Should we all do a lfts out of state edition? 


thill said:


> Best of luck! Today is my last day in the office and I'm heading out around 3am tomorrow morning. I plan on checking cams and scouting for the first two days and will be in a tree Sunday evening for my first hunt.
> 
> Please keep us posted on your hunts.


----------



## thill

lreigler said:


> Good luck thill. We will wave as we pass you on 80 sat morning! Should we all do a lfts out of state edition?


Good luck to you too! I'm up for some lfts updates!


----------



## johnhunter247

lreigler said:


> Good luck thill. We will wave as we pass you on 80 sat morning! Should we all do a lfts out of state edition?


Yep! Anything that has to do with the best state in the country for whitetails is worth the read! Good luck and please keep us updated! I’m homesick and hunting through your posts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percheye hunter

Slow night tonight saw 8 no antlers. Luckily the farmer started taking the corn down next the the timber I’m in, looking forward to Saturday mornings hunt.


----------



## johnhunter247

percheye hunter said:


> Slow night tonight saw 8 no antlers. Luckily the farmer started taking the corn down next the the timber I’m in, looking forward to Saturday mornings hunt.


One thing I notice in southern Iowa is the last couple hours before dark for a few days after corn harvest the cut corn is loaded with deer. You might want to think about getting a stand on an edge on a main trail into the field. Doesn’t hurt to give it a shot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percheye hunter

Only doe this morning, talking to locals around it’s been a slow couple days. And EHD had done a number but still good bucks around. Perfect conditions tomorrow excited for the morning.


----------



## percheye hunter

Last night things started happening, had a couple come in close that just need one more year. Two others that were shooters chasing a doe all over just not close enough. Time to see what this morning brings.


----------



## johnhunter247

One of my good friends shot a 175” on Halloween near Milton in VanBuren county. This deer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

I arrived at my Airbnb Friday afternoon and have been scouting since. I checked a spot I found in the spring for fresh sign and I wasnt disappointed!
Same big rubs and fresh scrapes. Now I just need an easterly wind to hunt it. Yesterday I retrieved my trail cams. Had over 2000 pics combined and only 1 true shooter. 
This morning I'm taking my 14 ft flatbottom to checkout some public via water access and maybe try some calling. I saw a lot more hunting pressure last night but not terrible. I scouted a small 85 acre piece a DNR officer recommended, didnt see much sign but bumped a nice buck bedded down. Probably in the 140 range. Driving around last evening I saw the biggest freeranging buck I've ever laid my eyes on. His rack looked fake he was so big! Unfortunately he was on private surrounded by private.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Hmmm...it looks a LOT like this buck. Dang!






johnhunter247 said:


> One of my good friends shot a 175” on Halloween near Milton in VanBuren county. This deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> WOW!!! Was it Tommy, or his daughter?


Tommy, and one of his hunters killed a 140


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

See my pic above. It has the same triple brow tines, and split G2 on the left main beam. I think it’s the same buck.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Great bucks thill and ireigler!


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> On the board! Couldn't pass up this freakish 8! Shot him yesterday morning. Shot was true but only got 5"- 6" of penetration. Gave him 2 1/2 hours before I started to track him. Bumped him after 150 yards. Gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 110 yards. He had to have weighed over 200 lbs. One benefit to hunting solo is you guys don't have to endure my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 452451
> View attachment 452461


Very nice! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallywarrior

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snortwheeze

thill said:


> On the board! Couldn't pass up this freakish 8! Shot him yesterday morning. Shot was true but only got 5"- 6" of penetration. Gave him 2 1/2 hours before I started to track him. Bumped him after 150 yards. Gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 110 yards. He had to have weighed over 200 lbs. One benefit to hunting solo is you guys don't have to endure my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 452451
> View attachment 452461


There it is !! Congrats thill, glad it paid off !


----------



## percheye hunter

Congrats fellas, beautiful deer. I’m still at in Iowa saw a 3.5 year old this morning but just wasn’t quite what I was looking for. Been slow few days. Two nights ago saw 25 doe no older bucks. They may be locked down hopefully today and tomorrow things pick up


----------



## QDMAMAN

percheye hunter said:


> Congrats fellas, beautiful deer. I’m still at in Iowa saw a 3.5 year old this morning but just wasn’t quite what I was looking for. Been slow few days. Two nights ago saw 25 doe no older bucks. They may be locked down hopefully today and tomorrow things pick up



November 7th is THE DAY big bucks in Iowa choose to expire! Be ready!!!


----------



## thill

Still have my Airbnb till sunday... Missouri is only 30 miles away...guess who's hunting MO tomorrow and Friday?


----------



## whitetail&walleye

2 bucks 2 states 1 week?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallywarrior

QDMAMAN said:


> November 7th is THE DAY big bucks in Iowa choose to expire! Be ready!!!


October 28-November 3 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

I wouldn’t pass up any November day in Iowa...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

johnhunter247 said:


> I wouldn’t pass up any November day in Iowa...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait-What???...But what about December? LOL.


----------



## percheye hunter

QDMAMAN said:


> November 7th is THE DAY big bucks in Iowa choose to expire! Be ready!!!


Yep my brother has killed many here on the 7th. From now until morning there’s a 34 degree temperature drop also. Tad cold but I think it’ll be a fun hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN

thill said:


> Still have my Airbnb till sunday... Missouri is only 30 miles away...guess who's hunting MO tomorrow and Friday?


Why not Saturday too?


----------



## QDMAMAN

percheye hunter said:


> Yep my brother has killed many here on the 7th. From now until morning *there’s a 34 degree temperature drop also*. Tad cold but I think it’ll be a fun hunt.



Oh (cold) snap! 
Zone 5 South Central Iowa


----------



## thill

QDMAMAN said:


> Why not Saturday too?


It took me 13 hours to get that buck in the back of my truck after I pulled the trigger. That's not counting the time it took to drive to the taxi to have it caped out. Saturday morning maybe...depends on what I'm seeing.


----------



## Skibum

thill said:


> On the board! Couldn't pass up this freakish 8! Shot him yesterday morning. Shot was true but only got 5"- 6" of penetration. Gave him 2 1/2 hours before I started to track him. Bumped him after 150 yards. Gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 110 yards. He had to have weighed over 200 lbs. One benefit to hunting solo is you guys don't have to endure my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 452451
> View attachment 452461


That is a stud Thill!!! Congratulations. Going solo out of state on public land is a heck of an accomplishment. Thanks for bringing us along from the beginning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## lreigler

Long day today. Ten hours on stand, very cold. Started the 28 degrees it was 18 when I just pulled out. Saw five bucks one shooter, however nothing after 11AM. Long day, feel like I’m in the right spot just need to see. Probably leaving Friday morning because it is going to get in the sixties. Tag out or not it’s been fun.


----------



## lreigler

thill said:


> On the board! Couldn't pass up this freakish 8! Shot him yesterday morning. Shot was true but only got 5"- 6" of penetration. Gave him 2 1/2 hours before I started to track him. Bumped him after 150 yards. Gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 110 yards. He had to have weighed over 200 lbs. One benefit to hunting solo is you guys don't have to endure my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 452451
> View attachment 452461


Congrats Thill. That is an awesome buck I love the racks that are funky. PS I spent ten hours in the saddle today no issues.


----------



## snortwheeze

thill said:


> Still have my Airbnb till sunday... Missouri is only 30 miles away...guess who's hunting MO tomorrow and Friday?


Good luck in Missouri thill !! You're a killer, you'll make it happen. Looking forward to the update


----------



## thill

Skibum said:


> That is a stud Thill!!! Congratulations. Going solo out of state on public land is a heck of an accomplishment. Thanks for bringing us along from the beginning.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## thill

lreigler said:


> Congrats Thill. That is an awesome buck I love the racks that are funky. PS I spent ten hours in the saddle today no issues.


Still rocking the trohyline?


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Wait-What???...But what about December? LOL.


Your going to have fun for sure. But you need to enjoy your hunt then from now on concentrate on getting the bow tag. The early two mid November southern Iowa hunting will completely ruin/spoil you. Once you have done it you just can’t go without. No other place on earth like it for hunting whitetails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

johnhunter247 said:


> Your going to have fun for sure. But you need to enjoy your hunt then from now on concentrate on getting the bow tag. The early two mid November southern Iowa hunting will completely ruin/spoil you. Once you have done it you just can’t go without. No other place on earth like it for hunting whitetails.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m mostly a rifleman. Are Xbows legal in Iowa?


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I’m mostly a rifleman. Are Xbows legal in Iowa?


With a handicap permit as far as I know. You might want to take up bow hunting for the sake of doing it in Iowa. Approximately 4 years to the tag draw. Gives you time to get a bow and practice. But it will become a complete addiction.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

johnhunter247 said:


> With a handicap permit as far as I know. You might want to take up bow hunting for the sake of doing it in Iowa. Approximately 4 years to the tag draw. Gives you time to get a bow and practice. But it will become a complete addiction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John,

I have a bow, but haven’t used it in years. To me bow hunting takes two things: a lot of time, and access to great deer habitat (private land) nearby. Unfortunately I have neither so I stopped trying. 

I’m just so comfortable with a rifle. It’s almost an extension of my body when I’m holding one. 

Thanx!


----------



## Ahill2climb

thill said:


> On the board! Couldn't pass up this freakish 8! Shot him yesterday morning. Shot was true but only got 5"- 6" of penetration. Gave him 2 1/2 hours before I started to track him. Bumped him after 150 yards. Gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 110 yards. He had to have weighed over 200 lbs. One benefit to hunting solo is you guys don't have to endure my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 452451
> View attachment 452461


Congrats on the awesome buck! That's definitely a mature deer with lots of character! Will look great on the wall too!


----------



## thill

1st day of MO was tough! Had about a half hour to online scout this morning before heading to some public land. Game plan was to put the wind in my face and scout any transition or habitat edge until I found what I was looking for then jump in a tree. It took me 3 hours 46 minutes, 1.64 miles and several bumped deer to find what I was looking for. 
Unfortunately I may have bumped the buck responsible for these. After I bumped a couple of deer I went to investigate their hangout and found these massive rubs. I set up within 30 yards of these and 2 scrapes and never saw a deer. The wind will be terrible for a morning hunt. Possibly an evening but it will require accessing from a different direction and turning a 1.64 mi hike into 3 or 4.


----------



## lreigler

Well that’s a wrap for me. Tag soup this time. Had a great trip saw three different shooters,just never got a great opportunity. Good luck to everyone else out of state


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Ireigler,

Thanks for taking us along. I enjoyed your posts. At least you got to get out and hunt in another state with the anticipation of some real monsters in your area. Good for you.

I'll be leaving four weeks from today. I can't wait.


----------



## Itchin' to go

thill said:


> 1st day of MO was tough! Had about a half hour to online scout this morning before heading to some public land.


Did you run into many people? Been hunting Mo public for 10yrs. Just got home. I’ve never seen so many people. Looked worse than Michigan gun opener. Not sure if “The Hunting Public” has guys thinking there’s giants around every tree, but it was bad. Multiple groups left early in the week. Lots of sign, but the deer went completely nocturnal.


----------



## percheye hunter

lreigler said:


> Well that’s a wrap for me. Tag soup this time. Had a great trip saw three different shooters,just never got a great opportunity. Good luck to everyone else out of state


I might be there with ya, last day today. Talked to the farmer and last week in one field of corn alone he found five dead bucks and he said not to walk the creek bottom it’ll make ya sick. Can’t control Mother Nature hopefully something can happen tonight.


----------



## thill

Itchin' to go said:


> Did you run into many people? Been hunting Mo public for 10yrs. Just got home. I’ve never seen so many people. Looked worse than Michigan gun opener. Not sure if “The Hunting Public” has guys thinking there’s giants around every tree, but it was bad. Multiple groups left early in the week. Lots of sign, but the deer went completely nocturnal.


I drove around the MO public parking Wednesday afternoon and saw a lot of parked cars, mostly MI plates. Most out of state plates in IA were also from MI. But for yesterday's hunt I went to an access spot I did not checkout Wednesday and there wasnt a single vehicle. Could be because I got there around 10 am and left around 8pm. Wednesday I spoke to one MI hunter who punched a tag and he said the hunting pressure was pretty bad. Sounds like they were fighting it all week. Could be your group???


----------



## Itchin' to go

thill said:


> Could be your group???


I don’t think it was us. I did end up with a decent 8, but got lucky. The guys I talked to from Michigan had a red Duramax with a topper, and a solo guy with a big white Powerstroke. Every other guy was from Louisiana and Mississippi. I hunt the northern part but 80% of the plates I see are Louisiana.

The pressure definitely died off mid week, cause guys left to look for different areas, but the damage was done.

Congrats on your Iowa buck! That’s a dandy!


----------



## bowhunter426

thill said:


> On the board! Couldn't pass up this freakish 8! Shot him yesterday morning. Shot was true but only got 5"- 6" of penetration. Gave him 2 1/2 hours before I started to track him. Bumped him after 150 yards. Gave him 4 more hours and tracked him another 110 yards. He had to have weighed over 200 lbs. One benefit to hunting solo is you guys don't have to endure my ugly mug.
> 
> View attachment 452451
> View attachment 452461


Great buck.


----------



## Slimits

I think them southern boys want to shoot deer with some meat. Their deer could be mistaken for dogs for how small they are down there


----------



## thill

Felt great to wake up in my own bed this morning to my beautiful fiancee! 

The last day in MO was a lot of work for no return. I hunted some runways near the massive rubs and scrape I found the day before. I had to walk 2.5 miles to get on the north side of the sign and encountered a hunter along my hike. I couldn't get exactly where I wanted to go because of a creek I couldn't cross. The highlight of the day was seeing a beautiful 140ish 10 or 12 point standing on the side of the road on my drive in. 
All in all it was an outstanding trip! The weather, lodging, scenery and ofcourse harvesting a nice buck made this a very memorable trip. I put a trail cam out monday afternoon and retrieved it yesterday. I saw several bucks on cam including a very handsome 10 point. 










I can't believe I need to wait another 4 years to return with my bow. 

Good luck to those still hunting!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

Out in kansas for my first ever out of state trip, it has been really slow, quite a bit of pressure from people, lot of michigan, few Georgia, and Arkansas guys hunting here, finally found a couple spots away from people but have only seen yearling and two yr old bucks, sad part is I only have a couple more days


----------



## johnhunter247

thill said:


> Felt great to wake up in my own bed this morning to my beautiful fiancee!
> 
> The last day in MO was a lot of work for no return. I hunted some runways near the massive rubs and scrape I found the day before. I had to walk 2.5 miles to get on the north side of the sign and encountered a hunter along my hike. I couldn't get exactly where I wanted to go because of a creek I couldn't cross. The highlight of the day was seeing a beautiful 140ish 10 or 12 point standing on the side of the road on my drive in.
> All in all it was an outstanding trip! The weather, lodging, scenery and ofcourse harvesting a nice buck made this a very memorable trip. I put a trail cam out monday afternoon and retrieved it yesterday. I saw several bucks on cam including a very handsome 10 point.
> 
> View attachment 454465
> 
> 
> I can't believe I need to wait another 4 years to return with my bow.
> 
> Good luck to those still hunting!


Let the addiction begin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Out in kansas for my first ever out of state trip, it has been really slow, quite a bit of pressure from people, lot of michigan, few Georgia, and Arkansas guys hunting here, finally found a couple spots away from people but have only seen yearling and two yr old bucks, sad part is I only have a couple more days


Can happen at any moment! Stay positive and good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 83mulligan

Thill, what was the hunting pressure like in Iowa on the public?


----------



## johnhunter247

rockafed said:


> I love the thread. How about we don't discuss specific spots......even in iowa. Maybe someone has a gun tag and is headed that way in a couple of weeks.


I would stay away from Keosauqua if I was you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

Has anyone else been watching The Hunting Public lately? They've been hunting Iowa public land and making it look SOOOO easy! 

My gosh...you just walk in the woods, smash some antlers together and kill a nice buck on the ground. The hunt where Aaron shot the one from within 10 yards on the ground was insane!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

thill said:


> Has anyone else been watching The Hunting Public lately? They've been hunting Iowa public land and making it look SOOOO easy!
> 
> My gosh...you just walk in the woods, smash some antlers together and kill a nice buck on the ground. The hunt where Aaron shot the one from within 10 yards on the ground was insane!


I have not, but I'd like to. Do you have a link?


----------



## anagranite

thill said:


> Has anyone else been watching The Hunting Public lately? They've been hunting Iowa public land and making it look SOOOO easy!
> 
> My gosh...you just walk in the woods, smash some antlers together and kill a nice buck on the ground. The hunt where Aaron shot the one from within 10 yards on the ground was insane!


I just watched it yesterday, I'm not sure what most expect from Iowa but some of these deer are borderline shooters at best. To each their own but I feel like these guys are trying to get kills on camera more than waiting for trophy class animals.


----------



## snortwheeze

anagranite said:


> I just watched it yesterday, I'm not sure what most expect from Iowa but some of these deer are borderline shooters at best. To each their own but I feel like these guys are trying to get kills on camera more than waiting for trophy class animals.


Believe since they're residents they get a few tags.
I myself if hunting Iowa for sure would wait for "better" bucks then some they've taken. Also why I like them though, have never heard the word "score" out of their mouths they enjoy the hunt just as much as the kill


----------



## whitetail&walleye

anagranite said:


> I just watched it yesterday, I'm not sure what most expect from Iowa but some of these deer are borderline shooters at best. To each their own but I feel like these guys are trying to get kills on camera more than waiting for trophy class animals.


That and I think they dont focus to much on antler size. I know Ted really likes to let the arrows fly lol.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite

I agree with you guys, that's why I watch them. But if I had all season to hunt in a bunch of states I'd probably hold off on a few of these deer. But videos of people sitting in a stand with zero kill shots wouldn't make ratings go up.


----------



## thill

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I have not, but I'd like to. Do you have a link?


This is the one I was talking about. It did take 3 hunts to kill this buck, but still. These guys are good and Iowa public is incredible.


----------



## Wallywarrior

thill said:


> This is the one I was talking about. It did take 3 hunts to kill this buck, but still. These guys are good and Iowa public is incredible.


That deer is not trophy class and can easily be killed on a lot of Iowa public land. If that is the class of deer someone wants to wait and spend all that cash on, most will come hone happy. If you’re sticking it out for a trophy (by rack measurement), then it takes a little more than just showing up in Iowa. 

Also, I didn’t catch if they mention that second shot? Looked pretty horrible and only caused that deer to run hard. If they would have left well enough be, they would have had that deer die close, probably within eyesight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill

Wallywarrior said:


> That deer is not trophy class and can easily be killed on a lot of Iowa public land. If that is the class of deer someone wants to wait and spend all that cash on, most will come hone happy. If you’re sticking it out for a trophy (by rack measurement), then it takes a little more than just showing up in Iowa.
> 
> Also, I didn’t catch if they mention that second shot? Looked pretty horrible and only caused that deer to run hard. If they would have left well enough be, they would have had that deer die close, probably within eyesight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, the guys from THP made it clear they are not antler snobs at all. That is one of the reasons they branched off from midwest whitetail. Their goal is to shoot mature deer, mostly on public ground, educate viewers and have fun. And I thank them for that! No one claimed any deer on their shows are "trophy class". If that's what you're into, then stick to Midwest Whitetail. I personally can't stand that show, because nothing they do is relateable to me. They turn their noses up to 160"+ deer, heck I've even seen them pass a 190" hoping it will break 200" the next year. They might as well be hunting on Mars as far as I'm concerned. The THP crew shows viewers it's not about the deer's score that makes the hunt. It's more about the actual hunt and making memories with family and friends. 

His follow up shot was 100% warranted in my opinion. It wasn't pretty but I would absolutely do the same thing. Why anyone would disagree is beyond me.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

thill said:


> His follow up shot was 100% warranted in my opinion. It wasn't pretty but I would absolutely do the same thing.


I absolutely would do the same immediately. The more arrows or bullets you can get into a deer the higher the probability of recovery, and it reduces the amount of suffering. But I probably would have missed the first shot anyway and spooked him off. LOL.


----------



## thill

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I absolutely would do the same immediately. The more arrows or bullets you can get into a deer the higher the probability of recovery, and it reduces the amount of suffering. But I probably would have missed the first shot anyway and spooked him off. LOL.


Agree! I learned this lesson the hard way and I'll never forget it. Probably 7 or 8 years ago I was trying to fill an anterless tag on my friend's property. I had a nice doe walk by broadside at about 18 yards. I thought I smoked her! I was waiting for her to tip over and expire as she walked away at 35 yards, then 40, 45, 50 and out of sight. I thought for sure she was going to die within sight and I didn't bother with a follow up shot. We tracked that doe onto the neighbor's property. The neighbor gave us permission to continue our track job and we came up empty handed. The coyotes ate well that week, I'm sure! It's sad...I screwed up 1st by not hitting my mark with my first shot and again by not bothering with a follow up shot. Never again!


----------



## U of M Fan

If a deer gives me a chance at a second shot, I’m taking it.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5:00 AM for my first deer hunt in Iowa. It feels like the night before Christmas when I was a little boy. LOL.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5:00 AM for my first deer hunt in Iowa. It feels like the night before Christmas when I was a little boy. LOL.


 good luck grizz!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> good luck grizz!!


Thanx JD!


----------



## thill

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5:00 AM for my first deer hunt in Iowa. It feels like the night before Christmas when I was a little boy. LOL.


Awesome! Good luck! Please keep us posted on your hunts!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

thill said:


> Awesome! Good luck! Please keep us posted on your hunts!


Thank you. Will do!


----------



## Stubee

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5:00 AM for my first deer hunt in Iowa. It feels like the night before Christmas when I was a little boy. LOL.


Good luck out there!


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I'm leaving tomorrow morning at 5:00 AM for my first deer hunt in Iowa. It feels like the night before Christmas when I was a little boy. LOL.


No no no... Learn from my mistakes! Idk where you live but time your departure to drive through Chicago before 5am or after 10am there time. If you drive through there between 6 and 9am you never know what type of grid lock you might run into. I got to a point where I leave at 8pm and only drive at night. I promise you 8 out of 10 times the Chicago traffic sucks! The evening rush hour traffic is worse. The evening drive through there before 3 or after 7:30/8ish. I have added several hours to my trip a few times before I wised up driving through Chicago at the wrong times. I’m guessing I’ve driven from southern Iowa to Michigan and back several hundred times. Hopefully there isn’t any construction going on this time of year. GOOD LUCK! I hope you kill your biggest buck to date! I’m betting it’s going to be a lot of fun! Sure wish I was there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

johnhunter247 said:


> No no no... Learn from my mistakes! Idk where you live but time your departure to drive through Chicago before 5am or after 10am there time. If you drive through there between 6 and 9am you never know what type of grid lock you might run into. I got to a point where I leave at 8pm and only drive at night. I promise you 8 out of 10 times the Chicago traffic sucks! The evening rush hour traffic is worse. The evening drive through there before 3 or after 7:30/8ish. I have added several hours to my trip a few times before I wised up driving through Chicago at the wrong times. I’m guessing I’ve driven from southern Iowa to Michigan and back several hundred times. Hopefully there isn’t any construction going on this time of year. GOOD LUCK! I hope you kill your biggest buck to date! I’m betting it’s going to be a lot of fun! Sure wish I was there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


John,

I get it, and I agree with you. But sometimes our schedule just won't allow us to do the right thing. 

Thanx for the well wishes. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Stubee said:


> Good luck out there!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> John,
> 
> I get it, and I agree with you. But sometimes our schedule just won't allow us to do the right thing.
> 
> Thanx for the well wishes. I'll keep you all posted.


When your sitting there in grid lock wondering wtf did I get myself into just day dream about that big buck your going to kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> John,
> 
> I get it, and I agree with you. But sometimes our schedule just won't allow us to do the right thing.
> 
> Thanx for the well wishes. I'll keep you all posted.


I hope your first morning in the stand is going well! Good luck again! Keep us updated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Our drive was uneventful, so we arrived early. All good. 

The first morning the action was very light. My buddy saw a fork and I saw nothing but three locals participating in a deer drive.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

The 1st afternoon was very warm, mid to upper 40’s, sunny and an entirely different Hunt. I’ve never experienced anything in my life anything close to this hunt...ever!!! I was in an elevated blind overlooking a picked AG field.

Five minutes after I got into my stand a fawn came out out of the woods into the field, then another, then a doe, then a small buck, and another, and then a nice buck. In MI I would have shot home in a heartbeat. He was a perfectly symmetrical 8-point, 16”-17” wide, but real tall and his rack was almost white. It almost glowed coming out of the dark timber. Probably 125” buck.

Here I sit with 6 deer, 3 are bucks and one is real nice.

Later more and more deer flowed into and out of this little field. I had up to almost 20 deer in the field at times. Five big Tom turkeys came into field and stayed for an hour and a half.

Four times the field cleared out of deer. One from a damn coyote that came in and prowled around the field for about an hour. Once from a doe that circled around down wind of me and got my wind. She made a fuss and spooked the rest of the deer out. Once from a fawn being chased around by 3 bucks hot in her tracks.

I ended seeing at the least 15 or more different bucks. Right before dark a I had at least 10-12 bucks in the field at once. The nicest was a 9 point that was wider than the first 8 point that I saw. Maybe ~130’ish buck. To small for the first day though.

Earlier I had the sun shining right through the windows into into my face and it was blinding me. Wouldn’t you know that right at that point a hot fawn is chased by three bucks from the woods in the far side of the field across and out of the field to my right. The last buck was the 9 point. After about 10 minutes I hear a bunch of ruckus behind me and out comes the fawn running with three bucks running behind her. Obviously she hasn’t been bred yet this year. And the last buck was a shooter for me. But the fawn came into the field to my right, turned right and left the field all within a couple seconds. And she took Mr. Big and the other two bucks with her. He looked to be a real mature buck, 10 points I think, easily outside his ears and with a symmetrical dark rack.

I think I found Deer Hunting Nirvana.


----------



## Wandering arrows

GrizzlyHunter said:


> The 1st afternoon was very warm, mid to upper 40’s, sunny and an entirely different Hunt. I’ve never experienced anything in my life anything close to this hunt...ever!!! I was in an elevated blind overlooking a picked AG field.
> 
> Five minutes after I got into my stand a fawn came out out of the woods into the field, then another, then a doe, then a small buck, and another, and then a nice buck. In MI I would have shot home in a heartbeat. He was a perfectly symmetrical 8-point, 16”-17” wide, but real tall and his rack was almost white. It almost glowed coming out of the dark timber. Probably 125” buck.
> 
> Here I sit with 6 deer, 3 are bucks and one is real nice.
> 
> Later more and more deer flowed into and out of this little field. I had up to almost 20 deer in the field at times. Five big Tom turkeys came into field and stayed for an hour and a half.
> 
> Four times the field cleared out of deer. One from a damn coyote that came in and prowled around the field for about an hour. Once from a doe that circled around down wind of me and got my wind. She made a fuss and spooked the rest of the deer out. Once from a fawn being chased around by 3 bucks hot in her tracks.
> 
> I ended seeing at the least 15 or more different bucks. Right before dark a I had at least 10-12 bucks in the field at once. The nicest was a 9 point that was wider than the first 8 point that I saw. Maybe ~130’ish buck. To small for the first day though.
> 
> Earlier I had the sun shining right through the windows into into my face and it was blinding me. Wouldn’t you know that right at that point a hot fawn is chased by three bucks from the woods in the far side of the field across and out of the field to my right. The last buck was the 9 point. After about 10 minutes I hear a bunch of ruckus behind me and out comes the fawn running with three bucks running behind her. Obviously she hasn’t been bred yet this year. And the last buck was a shooter for me. But the fawn came into the field to my right, turned right and left the field all within a couple seconds. And she took Mr. Big and the other two bucks with her. He looked to be a real mature buck, 10 points I think, easily outside his ears and with a symmetrical dark rack.
> 
> I think I found Deer Hunting Nirvana.


Its definitely a differnt world there , good luck and shoot straight


----------



## GrizzlyHunter




----------



## GrizzlyHunter




----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Damn ‘Yote!


----------



## snortwheeze

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 465989


Hopefully the big boy returns ! Good luck


----------



## snortwheeze

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 465993
> Damn ‘Yote!


Kill him !!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

snortwheeze said:


> Kill him !!


Our guide said “Killem’ All!” LOL.


----------



## snortwheeze

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Our guide said “Killem’ All!” LOL.


Well ??? Why's he standing!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

snortwheeze said:


> Well ??? Why's he standing!


LOL. My number one priority here is to fill my buck tag. After that...Yotes beware. Lol.


----------



## Wandering arrows

GrizzlyHunter said:


> LOL. My number one priority here is to fill my buck tag. After that...Yotes beware. Lol.


I have to agree , plenty of time for that later


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

I sat yesterday evening and Mr. Big did not show himself. I did have a number of his little brothers show up show up though. Not as many as the night before, but quite a few.

Some came in quite close to my blind.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Had another two larger bucks come in right before dark. Not shootable, but nice bucks:











Like yesterday I had a number of small bucks come in. At one time I had at least eight in the field at the same time.


----------



## johnhunter247

I’m glad your seeing lots of deer. Tommy has great property and he wants you to kill more than you do. That’s one of the things I love about Tommy is his passion. He loses sleep at night thinking about his hunters and stands and making sure he has his guys in the best spots. He is a fanatic about whitetails. Your in great hands. Too bad you didn’t get to put down the shooter you saw. Most of the time it happens so quickly and you don’t have much time to make it happen. Every day is like opening day there during gun season and it can happen at any moment. I sure hope you get one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

Grizzly hunter tomorrow and Wednesday are going to be good days for you.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obeRON

Congrats! - Pics?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter




----------



## WMU05

Congratulations!


----------



## Stubee

Nice bucks!


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> We took two bucks last night right at the end of shooting light. I shot a 9-point and another hunter from Michigan shot a 10-point.


Hell yah!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 467357
> View attachment 467361
> View attachment 467363


Perfect example of hunting with a top notch outfitter! Whiskey Ridge Hunts is the best I have ever hunted with. There are a lot of things that are beyond his control like weather. But every thing that is with in his control you better believe this out fitter goes above and beyond. He doesn’t take it lightly when someone hires him to put them on deer. Not every one kills a deer but you will have a great time and see deer. Tommy has outstanding property to hunt in some of the best area’s that southern Iowa has to offer. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

WMU05 said:


> Congratulations!





Stubee said:


> Nice bucks!





johnhunter247 said:


> Hell yah!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Gentlemen.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

johnhunter247 said:


> Perfect example of hunting with a top notch outfitter! Whiskey Ridge Hunts is the best I have ever hunted with. There are a lot of things that are beyond his control like weather. But every thing that is with in his control you better believe this out fitter goes above and beyond. He doesn’t take it lightly when someone hires him to put them on deer. Not every one kills a deer but you will have a great time and see deer. Tommy has outstanding property to hunt in some of the best area’s that southern Iowa has to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tommy is a very good hunter, an extremely hard working outfitter, and a man of strong moral character.

The big deer are there, but they don’t get big by getting shot. And weather will always affect a hunt. Our weather was NOT great the first three days of our five day hunt. And Tommy can’t control that.


----------



## johnhunter247

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Tommy is a very good hunter, an extremely hard working outfitter, and a man of strong moral character.
> 
> The big deer are there, but they don’t get big by getting shot. And weather will always affect a hunt. Our weather was NOT great the first three days of our five day hunt. And Tommy can’t control that.


Tommy is very good at taking pictures as well. Great pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Here’s another pic:


----------



## thill

Congratulations and thanks for taking us along on your hunts! Great bucks!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

thill said:


> Congratulations and thanks for taking us along on your hunts! Great bucks!!


Thank you Sir! Trust me...it was my pleasure.


----------



## old graybeard

GrizzlyHunter said:


> View attachment 467357
> View attachment 467361
> View attachment 467363


Now that's the way to get it done! Congrats on a great buck Rich! Both of you.


----------



## kingfisher 11

Gald it came together and you guys were able to connect, congrats.


----------



## U of M Fan

Congrats Grizz!!! I hope to hunt with him in 3 years.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

old graybeard said:


> Now that's the way to get it done! Congrats on a great buck Rich! Both of you.


Thanks Dave!



kingfisher 11 said:


> Gald it came together and you guys were able to connect, congrats.


Thank you sir. It was a good time. 



U of M Fan said:


> Congrats Grizz!!! I hope to hunt with him in 3 years.


U of M - Sweet! You will like Tommy! His dog Nash is awesome too! Lol. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Here’s a pic of another buck that was shot late yesterday evening by another hunter in our camp and was retrieved this morning.

He was a really “old” buck with huge pedicles.


----------



## Skibum

Great job Grizz! Love hearing about your hunt. My son and I are scheduled to hunt with Tommy next November. Can not wait to experience the rut in Iowa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Skibum said:


> Great job Grizz! Love hearing about your hunt. My son and I are scheduled to hunt with Tommy next November. Can not wait to experience the rut in Iowa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Skibum,

That’s great! I wish I was going back tomorrow. Lol.

You’re going to have a great time! Hunting in Iowa during the rut should be amazing!!!


----------



## WMU05

Skibum said:


> Great job Grizz! Love hearing about your hunt. My son and I are scheduled to hunt with Tommy next November. Can not wait to experience the rut in Iowa.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What week are you going? We may be sharing camp.

I was planning to go this fall but managed to not draw with 3 points. I told Tommy to keep my deposit and we just moved it back to 2020 when the draw should be a guarantee. I'll be out there 5 days around November 7th, with weather determining exact date. Would be fun to have another MS'er in camp!


----------

